# How Many Social Media Platforms Do You Use?



## jaden_d (Jan 6, 2016)

I have 4 (Instagram, Kik, Skype, YouTube)


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

YouTube, Tumblr, Skype


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

YouTube, Skype, and this. <If you wanna call this social media. Had to get rid of Facebook and twitter, too many people trying to start fights with me online.

I spend very little time on the internet these days. I don't live here like some people do.

^and that sounded really condescending...whoops.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

Facebook, Tumblr, this forum and Youtube. I wouldn't call Skype social media just as I wouldn't call so my phone. Though, I don't use Youtube as a social medium either, I just watch videos there.


----------



## Na2Cr2O7 (Dec 23, 2015)

Facebook, twitter, instagram, this forum. I have a snapchat I use once in a month, so it doesn't really count.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Youtube, Gacebook, Personality cafe and Playmanija.lt


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Youtube, Facebook, Skype, and Wordpress. If you count forums, then I'm on a few forums too.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

If you count forums, then the option 0 is contradictory.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Facebook. I can't bring myself to get that connected. I remember what life was like before social media. We didn't have our own cell phones, or computers/tablets, when I was a kid. We had to have change for payphones. The web wasn't really big until I was 25. I didn't get my first cell phone until I was 28. I had a pager before that.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

Instagram, tumblr, facebook, snapchat


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

Just Facebook... and only because a family member of mine set it up for me. I don't post anything, so I am not sure if it actually counts.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

In November of 2013 when I began digging into MBTI I found a hoard of videos on typology on You Tube. After some time I wanted to interact with some of the videos via commenting. To do so I had to create a You Tube channel. To be able to create a You Tube channel I had to create a G+ profile. So I made an over G+ profile of myself and spun a page from it as _I'm FiNe_ from which I spun the You Tube channel for _I'm FiNe_. I don't use it to update anybody about my condition, blog, vlog, or publish any videos. I use it simply to comment when I feel so inclined.

As far as the base G+ profile, I do have a few circles created, but I don't post anything. I don't use it to share and update. I don't use it as the typical user of social media does. So I voted for the 1-2 platforms used, but I use them in an atypical fashion.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm not a fan of social media. 

I _have_ a facebook page but I never check it post on it or chat to people that way except once in a blue moon, usually with prodding from friends. I'm subjected to watching my husband sift through his facebook stream every evening which is like... nothing but popular wisdom/opinions, memes, political propaganda, you tube videos, and other popular culture repostings and it sickens and bores me to death.

I sometimes look up music or video-game help on youtube but don't actively follow anyone or make lots of comments etc.

I have a gallery at deviantart.com which I used to post to more actively until I got a new camera that isn't as good as my old one and a new computer that doesn't run old photoshop and I'm not going to subscribe to the new version, and my few actual friends that used to post their photos there all switched over to facebook (grrrrr).

I come here a bunch.

I have a blogger account but barely ever post anything there and don't actively follow anyone else.

I wouldn't consider skype, I have an account for that too, but only once every few months do I videochat with a family member or something, so....not really what I'd call social media there.

and yeah.... that's it. social media, UG.


----------



## SpaceVulpes (May 26, 2015)

I have facebook, instagram, whatsapp, skype and tumblr. 

I don't use facebook much. I just change my profile picture once in a while. Tumblr, skype and instagram I use occasionally. Whatsapp is in everyday use.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I use Facebook, Youtube, whatsapp, Kik, Have a Twitter account but don't use it so much. I still have a myspace account.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Here, YouTube, and Facebook.

But I feel like my porn sites have to count, too, if YouTube does...so 80.


----------



## Anonymous Disaster (Mar 15, 2016)

youtube, facebook, tumblr, lookbook


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

If you count individual forums then probably 7-10+. If not then 4.


----------



## Hidden from Sight (Jan 3, 2014)

Twitter, Skype, Youtube


----------



## infjhere (Mar 8, 2016)

Two. This one and another one.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Instagram, tumblr, facebook, twitter, pinterest(?), youtube, skype, reddit(?) and 2 forums.

lulz I did not realize I used this much.


----------



## Heavelyn (Oct 24, 2015)

- Facebook
- YT, but I don't use it as "social media thing". Just to have all music in one place
- Deviant Art (but I don't use it since November)
- Perc forum
- Skype (10 months of unactivity).
trully 3, this year 5, all time - too many to count


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

3 music sharing sites(Youtube, StopMotion, Vevo) 
7 forums 
3 chat sites 
Have 7 facebook accounts im almost never on 
Tinychat.com sometimes 
2 interactive gaming sites like Pokemonshowdown.com 
3 channel websites Nickelodeon/Cartoon network/AdultSwim.com
5 sites where I post my writings and pictures(Writercafe, Tumbler, Wattpad, Fanfiction, (There is another one but I forget what its called but I made an account) 
1 where I post my art(Deviant Art) 
3 addictive random game sites like NewGround.com

When I say pictures I mean stuff I find off google, and When I say Art and writing I mean stuff I made. 

So that I can think of like 34


----------



## chongczh (Jan 9, 2016)

Tumblr,instagram.
I use facebook and twitter as well,but I just take a quick peek and leave.Its been a while since I posted anything there lol.
Edit:Oh yeah,deviantart and sooner or later,Flickr I suppose.


----------



## bcjoy (Mar 29, 2016)

I use Facebook and Instagram...I'm not able to follow more than two


----------



## SaltyCrackshot (Aug 5, 2015)

Youtube and percafe. I opened a twitter account a very long time ago but never used it and have long forgotten the password and login.


----------



## LaurenStam (Jul 31, 2016)

Youtube tumblr and WhatsApp but i don't consider that social media it's just texting

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Facebook, Twitter, Tumblr and Youtube. Not going to count PerC. I have a Reddit too but I rarely post there nowadays.


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

Faebook, Twitter, Tumblr, Reddit. The rest I have accounts on, but ignore or are dead. It probably doesn't count as social media, but if my computer is on, I'm logged into Steam and Battlenet.


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

None. Totally over social media right about now.

Ok,well I have Pinterest. But, it's a platform that entails 0 communication


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

Instagram and YouTube.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

I have a FB to keep in touch with family since I live in a different country. But we mostly Skype so I dont really use it. So 1 or none, practically speaking.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

Hold on, people consider stuff like YouTube social media? :shocked:


----------



## DigitalPsyche (Sep 11, 2016)

Facebook and Twitter (less often).


----------



## svenze (Aug 3, 2016)

I use Facebook, Twitter, Tumblr, Youtube, Instagram, this forum and Google+


----------



## TheaQueen (Sep 28, 2016)

Tumblr, Twitter, Ello and Instagram.


----------



## isamanthax (Mar 22, 2016)

PerC, Youtube, Instagram and that's about it for daily/monthly use.


----------



## SonOfTom (Sep 26, 2016)

Currently four but I have used way more over the years.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

1. Instagram
2. Facebook
3. Twitter
4. Youtube

I should have clicked on 5-6. Also this site would be 5th social media I use.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I technically have Facebook and Instagram accounts but they are extremely inactive.

The only one I use somewhat regularly is Snapchat. I spend most of my online time on forums or websites that aren't considered social media.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Youtube, PerC, and Facebook (only because people at uni work better over group projects via FB).


----------



## QueenCash (Jan 1, 2021)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Hold on, people consider stuff like YouTube social media? :shocked:


I know this is 4 years old. Yes, we can comment on videos, as a community


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Youtube, some forums and pinterest, I've stopped using discord and most other stuff atm. Maybe I'll go back later.


----------



## QueenCash (Jan 1, 2021)

YouTube, Reddit and Tiktok for me


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

2-3

Reddit, this(Some times  ) and Youtube.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Do you count internet forums, and all internet forums as separate?

Reddit, Facebook yes. I use Twitter but i don't have an account. I am on Instagram but i'm never on it. But what do you do with things like Spotify...? and stuff like that.

I'm on over 10 internet forums... so basically 10+ if we're correctly, and if we consider playstation accounts / last.fm account / spotify account / letterboxd account / imdb account / icheckmovies account / rateyourmusic account / volcanocafe account / my wikipedia account (where i modify wiki entries, even in english) / my weather & climate site accounts (like the British netweather)... all as social media, if we literally interpret all of this as social media, i'm probably over 100+ if you count inactive accounts as well. It wouldn't surprise me if the total amount is somewhere between 200 to 300.

Whatever comes to your mind, i probably have or had an account on it (lol).

My opinion over social media is balanced... it's very negative but it's also positive. I love social media that offers depth about a certain theme. I hate social media that is superficial and is mainly for cheesy social interactions, sharing photo's and influences your self-esteem.

So, i want knowledge. I don't care about social media interactions, especially with people that i know in RL or knew. Here, people are strangers, this is fine.. At least, i choose with who I interact and most importantly, people here aren't too lazy that instead of giving me a call or going to visit me, use some kind of social media to give me a message, and than are angry that i don't respond lol. Social media shouldn't replace real-life interactions.

That being said, i also hate my phone.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Twitter (love it)
Facebook (love it for recipes and rescue groups)
YouTube (love it)
Pinterest (love it)


----------



## Herness (Sep 7, 2021)

I use only instagram and Facebook to advertise my business


----------



## gracewil (Sep 7, 2021)

I love Twitter and Instagram. Use Facebook Marketplace to sell things i don't use anymore and to buy things that i need. I also use it for advertising purposes. Together with savemyleads it works wonders. Registered on TikTok, but not a big fan


----------



## tonnyyhigh (Sep 26, 2021)

One or two, I use Instagram mostly right now, this platform helps me to keep informed about my friends and celebrities live. Plus I found how to see someone's recent instagram followers. It's quite convy Instagram activity tracker. Now I can see anyone's likes on Instagram and Instagram activity history.


----------



## Feduk (Dec 21, 2021)

I use TikTok, Instagram, and YouTube. TikTok has to be the most addictive out of the three. Sometimes time flies way too fast when I’m scrolling through TikTok. It starts with a funny animal video and ends with a psychological riddle. It’s a giant monopoly that really controls all the internet, and only time will show us if it’s good or bad. I personally like it, and not too long ago, I started my own channel. At first, I struggled a lot and wants able to gain any followers. I decided to search for some tips or information and ended up finding a website TikTok Guides that had guides that might help a beginner. After that guide, I understood what mistakes I made, and after that, my channel started to progress.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

I have way too many social media accounts, though I don’t post that often and mostly just lurk. Facebook, Instagram, Twitter, YouTube, Reddit, DeviantArt, ArtStation, Blogger…

I also have a Snapchat that I’ve never used except for to mess around with filters. I have a Telegram that I hardly use and a Pinterest that I use for art practice. I’m on Imgur and I actually hate that platform but it’s good for private images I guess. I use Discord sometimes, though I have trouble keeping up with live chats so I mostly just lurk and emoji-react things.

If we count forums, then it goes up even more. I’m on here, plus Personality Database, plus at least 3 Pokémon forums, plus 2 theme park forums, plus a forum based on a book series I like, plus a lucid dreaming forum, and the list goes on…

I made a list once of all the platforms and forums that I am registered on and try to stay updated with. 37 is my rough total :’) Of course, maintaining activity in all that plus actually being a productive human being isn’t super feasible. I’m really only active on Reddit, PerC, and my blog, plus I lurk on Facebook a lot, mainly for memes. Everything else, I check a few times a month maybe, on a Friday or Saturday night before bed.


----------

